# ISO a Puerto Rican Rice recipe this is brown in color



## Stevie (Sep 18, 2004)

When I was a boy a family friend Elenor, made the best rice. She was born in Puerto Rico and had immigrated to New York then to Texas where I live. I don't know what type of rice she used but it came out a light brown color and delicious. I've tried brown rice from the store and that's not it. Any ideas?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 19, 2004)

I feel sure that she used just regular long-grain rice.  The "brown" came from heating some oil in a skillet, when hot add the rice and brown it.  It gives it a delicious nutty flavor.  When I do this I like to add the appropriate amount of water to an ovenproof pan and cook in the oven with a few sprigs of thyme.  It's wonderful!!!!

Do try browning it first - I think that's the key.  Make sure the rice is well coated with the oil and stir VERY often to prevent burning.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 19, 2004)

are you certain it was a light brown? puerto ricans make a rice using anatto or achiote seed/power to color it, but it's more of a rust orange than it is brown.


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 19, 2004)

I watched an episode of Dweezel and Lisa on FoodNetwork Thursday night.
They were on a trip to Puerto Rico.  They visited a chef who was making a special fried rice and as he began, he said that the basis was "dirty rice", which he said was a staple in Puerto Rico.  Here is the part of the recipe that supposedly made "dirty rice"...

precooked rice, cooked with a seasoning packet (recommended: Sazon Goya)

here is the link to the whole recipe
Dragonfly Stir-fry Rice 

Good Luck!


----------



## Billy the Chili 01btr (Feb 2, 2011)

*broth for froth*

I agree with the other poster: fry the rice. Medium High heat to the color according to your liking. My mom always told me that the secret to most cooking is the quality of the broth used. There are common denominators to all dirty rice: onions, garlic, liver, ground pork, ground beef, bell pepper, rice. But I believe that your broth will determine the level of the dishs' quality. Make chicken soup and use that broth. lots of chicken legs and thighs. and water to cover,... boil, skim, and cool down... Cooling down is critical for absorption of your veggies used on your soup,.. to the chicken.
The rest,... is perfunctory. Google any recipe of dirty rice... and follow instructions.
       And by the way,... cooking is about "giving"... make it for someone you love,.. and it'll come out great !

sincerely,
Bill from the mill


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Welcome*



Billy the Chili 01btr said:


> I agree with the other poster: fry the rice. Medium High heat to the color according to your liking. My mom always told me that the secret to most cooking is the quality of the broth used. There are common denominators to all dirty rice: onions, garlic, liver, ground pork, ground beef, bell pepper, rice. But I believe that your broth will determine the level of the dishs' quality. Make chicken soup and use that broth. lots of chicken legs and thighs. and water to cover,... boil, skim, and cool down... Cooling down is critical for absorption of your veggies used on your soup,.. to the chicken.
> The rest,... is perfunctory. Google any recipe of dirty rice... and follow instructions.
> And by the way,... cooking is about "giving"... make it for someone you love,.. and it'll come out great !
> 
> ...


 

Welcome to DC  Billy

Josie


----------

